# eco rims



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the chrome eco rims are 17 or 16in?and whats the part number for them


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

17 but i dont know part #


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> 17 but i dont know part #


alrigght thats good thanks for the wheel size i thought they were bigger just need that part number to see how much i can get them for


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I seem to recall reading on a GM page somewhere that the ECO wheels are 17x7, while the optional 17s are 17x7.5. I am not saying that's a bad thing, but it might have an impact on what tires you might want to mount on those wheels. I can't find the document that stated it.


----------



## PurposeBuilt (May 24, 2011)

The ECO wheels are 17x7 and made by Alcoa. The GM part number is 20982450. The retail is about $387 EACH!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My god! That's a lot. Especially for having fine scratches in them from the factory ! Haha


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

I figured it was worth a set of wheel locks for these babies.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

52pickup said:


> I figured it was worth a set of wheel locks for these babies.


Great side-topic; I've been thinking that too. Are there wheel locks available from the Chevy accessory catalog? Where else should I look? I think I had McGard for my Beretta...


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

BucaMan said:


> Great side-topic; I've been thinking that too. Are there wheel locks available from the Chevy accessory catalog? Where else should I look? I think I had McGard for my Beretta...


 Try here:
GM Alternate Parts Catalog 
I bought a few parts from here. Shipping is taking 10-14 days but it's not bad....


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Try here:
> GM Alternate Parts Catalog
> I bought a few parts from here. Shipping is taking 10-14 days but it's not bad....


Thanks; I've been to GM Parts Direct; I can't find locking luguts on there. Is there a PN?


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

got mine from the dealer. $45, Probably cheaper stateside,then I sent for a spare key and lugnut from McGard


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

BucaMan said:


> Thanks; I've been to GM Parts Direct; I can't find locking luguts on there. Is there a PN?


I got mine from the dealer too. 42$ but it looks like they have the same shape for all of them.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

one tire guy told me they were all a little different, but I haven't compared any aothers


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

PurposeBuilt said:


> The ECO wheels are 17x7 and made by Alcoa. The GM part number is 20982450. The retail is about $387 EACH!


dam i can get volks for less lol


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I got mine from the dealer too. 42$ but it looks like they have the same shape for all of them.


Hmm, so what is the thread spec/seat type for our wheel bolts? Do we have cone seat?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> dam i can get volks for less lol


but thats any factory wheel. Always way expensive!
Just wait for someone to buy aftermarket and sell theirs.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70x7 said:


> but thats any factory wheel. Always way expensive!
> Just wait for someone to buy aftermarket and sell theirs.


then they still sell them for an arm and a leg ill just get volk re30 will be ligther too


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Rims are 237.32 each from gmpartsdirect.com with a 50$ core charge. Not bad for forged aluminum light weight wheels with an odd hole pattern.


----------

